# snake handlers,croc keeper,etc



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

as you know im a wuss and i like snakes but they are wild animals and i hear u and other snake keepers say dont keep big snakes unless youve handles smaller ones blah blah but being that a snake is not a thinking animal it just reacts how in the hell do u handle a 10-20 ft snake without getting bit it just seesm to me its not a dog,cat,ferret, it just reacts so i would imagine if your trying to handle it its gonna try and bute you or defend itself isnt that scary? i mena i keep p's but theyre in a tank and unless a dog got rabies it wouldnt act like that and not just snakes, big montiors and such dont you kinda expect to get bit? and if so a snake that big i would imagine can do bad damage been bitten? if so bad? im just curious as what drives you to keep an animal that can conceivably kill you when it wants

i still want a small snake but im still alittle nervous plus my wife wont let me


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Handling any of the biggies is always potential for damage, and yes that is always foremost on the mind of any responsible keeper. No one wants sutures, profuse bleeding or the pain associated with the bite from a large snake.
There are always handling procedures, after 10 feet in length always have multiple people, and the use of hooks ( obviously python hooks ) and sheilds help, as does the use of feeding, it is hard for an animal to bite you if its mouth is full of rabbit......
I personally employ the use of shift cages on many of my more dangerous snakes, venomous and several of the larger constrictors...my olive pythons are some of my scariest snakes, I once had the female grab my tongs and constrict them for two hours.....not all of them have ill tempers however, and many of my retics, rocks, Indians, burms, etc...recieved extensive handling while little, and although they can and have bitten occasionally, many times they can be coaxed out and with several people helping moved into a holding receptacle while the enclosure is being cleaned.

When it comes to large monitors, it is potentially more dangerous, as a risk of infection from the bite is great and serious, especially a few species..but ANY large monitor is capable of removing phalanges, and or stripping the flesh right off of them.

My biggest challenge are my larger crocodilians, moving 1,000 pounds of animal that has a HUGE mouth full of teeth requires large boxes and forklifts..OR best yet, be set up not to have to move them











> and unless a dog got rabies it wouldnt act like that


The above line interested me, only because do you realize how many dogs kill people in the US alone, most of them family pets that did not have rabies, or distemper, or any other malady. Dogs are damn dangerous animals in all actuallity but the percieved notion by the public is that they are man's best freind, so many of the episodes go without seeing press coverage.....unlike exotics.

It was a great question, and I look forward to some of the responses you generate!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Unfortunately most people that buy a large constrictor do not even think about what they will do with the animal when it obtains its adult size. They aquire the animal on impulse. WOW it would be cool to have one of these!! WOW poeple would freak if they knew this was my pet!! But these comments USUALLY shift to.......WOW this thing is impossible to handle, WOW where am i gonna put this thing if it gets any bigger, WOW where am I gonna get rabbitts for this thing, I could go on but Im sure that you get the point!
Im sure that I am going to take a bashing for this but after seeing the neglected/abused large snakes that I have seen by owners that were unable/afraid to properly take care of them I wish they would make it illegal to purchase these animals without a liscense. 
Make owners PROVE that they are aware of what they are getting into. Make owners aquire PROPER enclosures for the ADULT size animal BEFORE they obtain it. 
These simple precautions would put an end to the thousands of snakes offered to the ZOO's around the country every year. 
That being said........handling large snakes can be difficult. Even with the most tame of specimens. There are techniques that have to be learned. I never have handled a large snake "10 foot or larger" by myself. I was lucky enough to have my father around for the most part and then other herp friends after that. 
For really large agressive snakes I have used a shield made out of 1/4 inch thick plexiglass. You can use the shield to seperate you from the snake while cleaning the enclosure. 
As for bites, believe me they can and do happen!! In all the years I have been doing this I have only taken ONE bite from a large snake. It was a 13' Burmese. I ended up with some stitches on the top and bottom of my hand/wrist. I probably would have not needed stitches if I had not pulled away from the snake. 
I love these animals, always have. I have no fear of them so taking care of them is not a problem for me. If you are still nervous about keeping one then try a small docile species like a Ball Python. Get all the experience, read as much as you can, then consider something larger.
ENJOY!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not a snake keeper but i think i know why. Its the same with fish keeping, You start off with a goldfish, then guppies and neons etc. Eventually these fish get dull and you want more of a challenge so you get ps or discus, or any other predator. This is only an example and most snake keepers keep large snakes because of their love an fascination with the animal. When keeping snakes, you will probably be bitten sometimes. It is usually a mistake and the snake will let go, as long as the handler doesn't panic. It is deffiantely more of a risk with larger snakes, but with the correct precautions (shields, etc) its relatively safe to handle them, and like any animal with proper handling they will simply get used to humans and not see them as food...i think.







. Maybe not with really big beasties.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Some snakes stay ill tempered for thier entire lives. No amount of handling will change that. I once rescued a 5' Boa that was being neglected because of its temper. I kept this snake for many years and it was never tamed. No matter how much I tried.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

great answers guys i understand much better basically it seems you know these guys will bite so you prepare not to be bitten i.e shields,and the like i am curious whast the minimum length a snake has to be that you think it could hurt a human i know im not hrecules but im 5'10,300+ i know a snake is all muscle but couldnt you just poke him in the eyes or "pull" him off of you b4 he gets aroudn you totally? jus a question cause it has no arms or legs just a long rope i have hands to push gouge and stuff

p.s. croc keeper i hear u talk about olive snake alot whats so special about this one that makes him so aggresive ?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

First your question...


> i know a snake is all muscle but couldnt you just poke him in the eyes or "pull" him off of you b4 he gets aroudn you totally?


I can not count how many people have told me similiar thoughts, even I at one time thought, hell worse case scenario, I bite its head.....reality, NO WAY, a constrictor 10' would have you finished before you knew what to do, seriously.

About the Olive pythons, I do not know why the one I have is such a biatch, I have had boas that were snotty, retics, rocks, etc.. but this one snake; well it takes it to a new level. O








f course, I have Central Thailand locality Monocelate Cobras that are the absolute winners in any attitude contest for ALL of the animals I own, even Cassowary's..LMAO!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> First your question...
> 
> 
> > i know a snake is all muscle but couldnt you just poke him in the eyes or "pull" him off of you b4 he gets aroudn you totally?
> ...


 I had a Bullsnake that was like your Olive. EVERY time I would walk by the cage.........BAM!!!







Im surprised that snake never knocked himself out!!


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

my cousin when his albino burm was little he would put a blanket over the snake for a minute to let it know it was being handled
but now the snake is 10 ft and isnt accepting rabits now and my aunt is getting tired of giving my cousin chickens so my cousin called to reptile gardens in rapid city so they are gettign it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am surprised that Reptile Gardens would accept it, but it is always best that a home is found for unwanted large constrictors..Terry just picked up several venomous snakes from a police raid in North Dakota......They are always busy up there in the land of the cold..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Ive handled a few larger snakes over the years and have never really had a bad experience with them (other than a hernia LOL). I dont see why the average person would want to keep a 10'+ reptile in their home. I currently have 4 4-5foot ball pythons which are pussycats. And i really do not see why anyone would want to feed let alone keep anything larger.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i heard if they constrict you and wont let go alcohol works. So if you are getting a large snake always have strong alcohol near the enclosure.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I cant stress this enough,Dont handle big snakes if: 1.U raised it,so it trusts u and u trust it.and 2.If u are an experienced snake handler.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> 1.U raised it,so it trusts u and u trust it


 Trust means nothing. A burm or retic you raised from an egg will still turn on you if you smell like food, or for no readily apparent reason. They aren't big scaly dogs, they do not have "emotions" or "loyalties" like we do.

-PK


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

yes but if u trust the snake and have handled it all its life u tend to no when to handle it( when its not hungry) and are confedent in handleing it i consider that a bond or a form of trust


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> yes but if u trust the snake and have handled it all its life u tend to no when to handle it( when its not hungry) and are confedent in handleing it i consider that a bond or a form of trust


 You're missing the point, it doesn't matter if you trust the snake or not, the snake cannot and does not trust you. You should treat it as a potentially dangerous animal, for that is exactly what it is.

-PK


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

great answers to all croc keeper thx bro for the info i could see 10' snake killing me i am only 5'10 but anything less than that i woudl think qucik thinking and the fact its mouth can only grab 1 piece of u at a time would help me while its on 1 hamd i use the other along with feet to ward it off ,dont know if it would work but id try cause dying isnt cool lol


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> PunkRockSkater39 said:
> 
> 
> > yes but if u trust the snake and have handled it all its life u tend to no when to handle it( when its not hungry) and are confedent in handleing it i consider that a bond or a form of trust
> ...


 EXACTLY.


----------

